# Answer and ask question one after another!



## mamameya (Jun 17, 2013)

Just play a game about asking the next person a question.
I go first:
What gift did you give to your father yesterday?


----------



## midijeep (Jun 19, 2013)

Answer:  Money
Q:  Why do some go by Bob and others Robert?



mamameya said:


> Just play a game about asking the next person a question.
> I go first:
> What gift did you give to your father yesterday?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2013)

What do Soldiers always ask for Mom when dying slowly?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 20, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> What do Soldiers always ask for Mom when dying slowly?



Why did you ask a rhetorical question?
(I have to say that the statement offended me on several levels)


----------



## jbarley (Jun 21, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> What do Soldiers *always* ask for Mom when dying slowly?


You say "always", and you know this is true because?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 21, 2013)

jbarley said:


> You say "always", and you know this is true because?



My Father and myself have seen this that's why!!! I offended and never will come back!!!!!!!!

Why do people ask questions when they don't understand?


----------



## pds (Jun 30, 2013)

To find out what they can disagree with!

Is this not the question / question thread revived?


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 6, 2013)

Tastes great less filling!

Why ask why?


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2013)

What ever happened to the word Fop?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 17, 2013)

It's a _dandy_ word, that has mostly dropped out of normal use (obsolete), at least according to my old friend Merriam-Webster.

Can you whistle without moving your lips?


----------



## reed (Nov 17, 2013)

Because I want to ask why. Got a problem with that!

Now, what did you think when you heard that the Capitol of Louisiana was not New Orleans but Baton Rouge? Tough one here.


----------

